# young girls like older guys?



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I was reading something in society and culture and it got me to thinking about this subject? How many females like guys older than them and by how much? And by the way Im not some old dude looking for a young lass :lol , Im 28. Wait maybe I am old :lol :lol . Anyways just curious.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I tend to feel attraction towards older men. I've never had even a remote interest to date anyone my age that I've met. As far as an age range goes, I'm not sure. Late 20's - mid 30's is ideal. I have no idea why, honestly. I would date a man older and a man younger.. just not younger than I am. 

I've never even been on a date and I doubt that I ever will, so it's irrelevant.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I've never been attracted older men. The oldest guy I've seriously liked was about a month older than me, the others were a few months younger, so I'm mostly attracted to people right around my age.

The whole "older guy" thing kinda creeps me out. I mean, I know they're not all like those creepy 50 year olds who check me out, but still, it makes me question their motives, like do they really like the girl as a person and she just happens to be way younger than him, or do they just want to be seen with/have sex with some hot young chick?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

> How many females like guys older than them and by how much?


For me, that's changed over the years. When I was younger (late teens-early 20s), I tended to like guys that were older than me (by no more than 10 years). Now that I'm older and a little wiser (I hope), age really doesn't factor into what's attractive to me. Now, it's more about personality and things in common than anything else.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Sure, I like older guys. I'd actually prefer to date someone older than me just 'cause guys my age and younger aren't very...mature? But I'm begining to think that may apply for guys in general. :lol
Also the age gap needs to be reasonable, both older or younger.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's called by survival of the species.

Men like younger women because they have a better chance of bearing children than an older woman, thus assuring the spread of his DNA.

Women like older men because they are more likely to be good providers/protectors than younger men.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Women like older men because they are more likely to be good providers/protectors than younger men.


That's certainly not the case with me. I will be making a substantial income once I finish my degree, so I will be providing for myself. I am attracted to weak, pale, nerdy men so obviously being protected isn't a factor.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

The whole women liking older guys thing (in general) seems to be true across all cultures. It is not just limited to one region of the world or to modern people. That to me points to it have nothing to do with culture or values, but somehow evolution.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 6, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> Men like younger women because they have a better chance of bearing children than an older woman, thus assuring the spread of his DNA.


I guess that is true for older men. I know a lot of people my age who are into older women.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> It's called by survival of the species.
> 
> Men like younger women because they have a better chance of bearing children than an older woman, thus assuring the spread of his DNA.
> 
> Women like older men because they are more likely to be good providers/protectors than younger men.


I guarantee in the future this will be an outdated theory. Younger guys are beginning to date older women as well. I think it's a cultural norm that is beginning to change. Just like older tests that said guys are better at this and gals are better at that. Newer studies are showing the flaw with the old studies was that women had less experience in certain areas and guys had less experience in certain areas due to cultural norms.

That being said I will probably end up with a younger women because I don't plan on doing much dating until I am financially stable. The date that I plan on achieving stability will leave few women my age still single. I will then more than likely end up with someone 3-5 years younger than me.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > Women like older men because they are more likely to be good providers/protectors than younger men.
> ...


lol. It's nice to hear people have different tastes.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll date anybody as long as we 'click' and our age differences are within reason.

To answer the orginal post: Some - not all - women go for older men. It all depends on how well you connect. However, women like to feel secure; They want somebody they can look up to; Someone who can support them and offer stability and guidance. They want somebody who's 'been through it all.' And it's this very reason why some women are attracted to older men: They are generally more experienced, mature, and have established themselves career-wise. It can be extremely attractive and comforting knowing that your partner knows what he wants out of his life, and has pursued it.

We generally don't associate these traits with younger men/women. But that doesn't mean they don't exist; It just means we're more likely to find them in the older crowd.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> > How many females like guys older than them and by how much?
> 
> 
> For me, that's changed over the years. When I was younger (late teens-early 20s), I tended to like guys that were older than me (by no more than 10 years). Now that I'm older and a little wiser (I hope), age really doesn't factor into what's attractive to me. Now, it's more about personality and things in common than anything else.


Same for me, minus, that ten year range;-)

Someone once question why I married a man so much older than myself (21 years) I now reply, "I like antiques.";-)))


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Statistics seem to indicate that, on the average, women do prefer older men and men prefer younger women.

http://www.ssb.no/english/magazine/art-2005-01-31-01-en.html

And, it's been amazingly consistent over the past 100 years.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm out of luck then, as i don't like girls that are too young. Anything under 20 and my interest goes down the toilet.

Of course, i do find younger girls more _physically_ attracting, i just can't muster any feelings for them. Likewise for older women, to tell you the truth...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my gf is older than me


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

I have never been attracted to guys my own age probably because they were never attracted to me. I started seeing my husband when I was 27 and he was 49.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not very attracted to people close to my own age either, it's a rare exception if I find someone whose personality really appeals to me. So far, no one around my age is attractive to me in a relationship way, so I usually find myself attracted to men in their late 20's-30's, with only actor people being the exception of people over that age gap (40's+). It mostly has to do with the maturity factor.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm glad that a lot of girls like older guys, because I've always prefered girls my age or younger. actually, I like it if they're at least a couple of years younger than me. I'm just not very mature. so the more of an age gap, the better.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

oh noes. women are attracted to men older than they are. it such a surprise my head is about to explode. :um :b


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Nae said:


> oh noes. women are attracted to men older than they are. it such a surprise my head is about to explode. :um :b


:spank :lol


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Sometimes I find older men attractive, but in choosing a mate, I would strongly prefer a man very close to my own age. If he was the same age as me, that would be just super. But don't mind me...I think I've well established here and in other areas of my life that I am not a typical woman.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*stylicho wrote:*


> Im 28. Wait maybe I am old . Anyways just curious.


Whoaa a whole 28 years old. Geez you really are old. Hey wait. Let me buy you a cane. :lol


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

Dude you know my answer hahahahah 

remember my recent post? lol


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Amnesiac said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > Men like younger women because they have a better chance of bearing children than an older woman, thus assuring the spread of his DNA.
> ...


You know youre absolutely right :lol . I have always had an interest in older women so I dont know how that fits in the evolution tree.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

meggiehamilton said:


> *stylicho wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Im 28. Wait maybe I am old . Anyways just curious.
> ...


I dont quite require a cane yet but I could use one to deliver some whoopings :lol :b .


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I find it more comfortable to be around older women. They seem less critical and less fixated on looks which makes me feel more comfortable around them. The've probably learned overtime that looks don't guarantee a good guy. But as I said before if I ever end up with someone it would more than likely be someone younger (by the time I'm dating my age group and older will consist of high % of married people).


----------



## TooMuchSpace (Sep 23, 2006)

When I met my wife she was 22 and I was 29. That was a long time ago. The only downside is that I'll be retiring before she does so I'll be hanging about for a few years before we can travel together. Not really such a bit thing. My point is that it worked. Worked real well. 

I see middle aged guys who I would call creepy. Just last night one talked with my wife.. My theory is that these guys were always a little off, being creeps even when they were in their teens, 20's, ect.. Somehow it's considered a little different when a guy is older but it's all the same in my opinion. 

As far as being friends, some people don't care about age at all. I, for the most part, am one if those. It should be that as long as people respect the feelings and limits of others who cares about age.


----------



## CollegeGirl (May 20, 2005)

I am 20 and my boyfriend is 25. I'd go for someone even older but as long as the dynamics are not approaching a father-daughter sort of thing (cringe). Basically, age doesn't matter, but I tend to find older guys more sensitive and understanding, and obviously, more mature. So, age isn't important.


----------



## TooMuchSpace (Sep 23, 2006)

CollegeGirl said:


> I am 20 and my boyfriend is 25. I'd go for someone even older but as long as the dynamics are not approaching a father-daughter sort of thing (cringe). Basically, age doesn't matter, but I tend to find older guys more sensitive and understanding, and obviously, more mature. So, age isn't important.


I can't agree more with what you said as it plugs into "relationships". Being old enough to be your dad I could never consider someone your age either for anything other than a friendship.. My wife has opinions on this subject too!

It's a interesting time we are in.. Common interests in music, technology and a ton of other subjects have blurred the differences between generations like never before.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

girls........im 25...have a decent job, apartment,nice car, and i understand your SA plight....PM me


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I probably wouldn't be attracted to someone older than me unless I had gotten to know them first. But... if I were to meet someone and think they are attractive, and then find they are maybe 20, I probably wouldn't even consider starting something with them unless I was convinced otherwise.

Older guys intimidate me because I'm so inexperienced... they might take advantage of me, or something. 

And younger people turn me off... just because, haha.


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

what would be an ok age difference? 10, 20 years? 

i wouldn't want to date someone alot older than me just cause of the generation gap. He would probably have seen more and know more and just be more experienced in everything. I want someone that i can discover new things with, not someone who has already found them.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't date anyone who could be old enough to be my dad.


----------



## TooMuchSpace (Sep 23, 2006)

GreyCloud said:


> what would be an ok age difference? 10, 20 years?


Everyone you ask is going to say something different. the gap is a lot tighter when you are younger and widens as one gets older. Personal experiences have an effect on it. The specific people involved do too, of course. Who knows what's right or wrong..

In my opinion, 10 may be okay in some cases.. 20 seems to be really pushing it.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Message said:


> I probably wouldn't be attracted to someone older than me unless I had gotten to know them first. But... if I were to meet someone and think they are attractive, and then find they are maybe 20, I probably wouldn't even consider starting something with them unless I was convinced otherwise.
> 
> Older guys intimidate me because I'm so inexperienced... they might take advantage of me, or something.
> 
> And younger people turn me off... just because, haha.


Something sad but true even young guys could try and take advantage of you.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

GreyCloud said:


> what would be an ok age difference? 10, 20 years?
> 
> i wouldn't want to date someone alot older than me just cause of the generation gap. He would probably have seen more and know more and just be more experienced in everything. I want someone that i can discover new things with, not someone who has already found them.


10 years is really pushing it. If it was an older woman she would have to look good for her age. If it was a younger woman she'd have to be quite mature for her age.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I swear, not only 10 minutes ago, one of my regular customers asked me out to dinner. I work at a bank.  

He was very sweet about it... but I was so terrified. What was I supposed to do? ... he asked if I had a boyfriend and I said I did. I don't.

Then I looked at his age on our computer and he's 24 years old. Six years older than me! AhHHHhh

I really hate looking older.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Message said:


> And younger people turn me off... just because, haha.


Thats becuase guys younger than you dont have to shave in the morning yet. 
Oh, that and they have girl voices, bwahhaha

****edit since i didnt see the last post of this topic:

i asked out a bank teller once, i was 23 she was 20 and we went out for a few months....whats so scary about someone older? I can understand if its like 10 years older...but 3,4? A guy whos 4 years older than you is ALMOST caught up to your current maturity level so that should be a bonus.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

instil said:


> Message said:
> 
> 
> > And younger people turn me off... just because, haha.
> ...


Hahah, nice.



> i asked out a bank teller once, i was 23 she was 20 and we went out for a few months....whats so scary about someone older? I can understand if its like 10 years older...but 3,4? A guy whos 4 years older than you is ALMOST caught up to your current maturity level so that should be a bonus.


Well, I would never go out with someone I've never met. I don't know what this guy is even like! I didn't know if he was looking for a fling (most likely), which I am not looking for. And there's the fact that I will only be in my hometown for another 10 months. He's done with college, I just started. Too many reasons not to, you know?

I was still kind of sad though, because if the circumstances were different and he were younger, I might have given him an email or online sn just to get to know him.

I admired his bravery though, and told him I was flattered. He had left and then he came back in and before he asked, he was like... 'Oh, I feel stupid now'. I felt bad saying no.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Message said:


> I swear, not only 10 minutes ago, one of my regular customers asked me out to dinner. I work at a bank.
> 
> He was very sweet about it... but I was so terrified. What was I supposed to do? ... he asked if I had a boyfriend and I said I did. I don't.
> 
> ...


Join the club, lol.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

instil said:


> Message said:
> 
> 
> > And younger people turn me off... just because, haha.
> ...


It's different when you're that young though, at least it felt that way for me. Take me for example. If I were to date an 18 year old I would feel quite uncomfortable, mainly because I look old for my age. If I was to date someone my age I would look older than them so you can imagine how huge the age discrepancy would appear to be if I went with someone 4 years younger. As you get older 4-6 years isn't that big of a deal but when you're young it seems like a lot. Strange thing is I actually would feel more comfortable dating a woman 4 years older than me than 4 years younger, but that could be the whole negative perception that I seem to have that dating someone 4 years younger would make me look like a pedophile or something. It's hard to explain. I wouldn't have a problem falling for someone 4 years younger than me but my perception that I feel society would have towards me tends to steer me away from it. Now if I were like 30 and the women was 26 it wouldn't be a big deal because she is mature and fully a woman at that point. I don't consider people to be completely adults until they're 21.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

a younger guy is MORE likely looking for a fling, aka take advantage, aka sleep with you and leave you, whatever you wanna call it, than someone older.....in my opinion. 

And guys hitting on you, might want to get to know you....if you arent an employee where they work, or in a class with you....how coud you ever KNOW them first, so then you can date, theres no opportunity for it to happen. We arent saying would you like to have sex this weekend, we're saying would yuou like to go to dinner.


----------

